# 10" Brass Tubes Group Buy



## rsjimenez (Jul 3, 2011)

I would like to find out if anybody would be interested in purchasing 10" Brass tubes for different pen kits.  I have contacted dayacom in Taiwan and they quoted me the prices below.  I only asked for the following tubes, but we can ask for different ones if we have enough demand.

Jr. Gent pen brass tubes (top+down) 10" long at  US$ 1.42/set/2pcs.
Sierra pen tube 10" long at US$ 0.67/pc.
(Zen) Magnetic top cap pen brass tube at US$ 0.65/pc.
Moq must be 300~500pcs each.

I have since sent another email asking what the shipment cost would be.

If their is enough interest I will post a new thread with details once I receive them.

Please post how many of each you would be interested in.

Thanks,


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be interested in some of each probably 10-20 of each one.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 3, 2011)

Any possibility of adding 7mm tubes. I'm having to pay a dollar each for them!

I'd take 20 7mm (if you could get them)  and 10 sierra.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be interested in a dozen or so Jr. Gent II tube sets. Also interested in 7mm and Navigator.


----------



## vallealbert (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be interested in a dozen Sierra tube sets.


----------



## monark88 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be in for about 50, 7mm tubes and 20 Sierra tubes.
thanks Russ


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 4, 2011)

I would be interested in at least 20 of each, potentially more!


----------



## joeatact (Jul 4, 2011)

would be interested in at least 20 of each


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 5, 2011)

ok, I received prices that include shipping from the supplier to me.  Depending on how many you order the shipping charges from me to you would be $5.20 or $10.95 for flat rate boxes.  Plus the cost of paypal. The prices below are for 300 minimum of each type.

7mm tube 10" long included with shipping freight charges --US$ 0.57/pc.
Sedona tubes 10" long included with shipping freight charges --US$ 1.66/set/2pcs.
Cigar tubes 10" long included with shipping freight charges --US$ 1.72/set/2pcs.
Sierra tubes 10" long included with shipping freight charges --US$0.90/pc.
Jr. Gents 10" long included with shipping freight charges --US$ 1.66/set/2pcs.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to intrude here, but I'm not entirely clear on what people use these tubes for (other than an occasional replacement tube for mistakes - I mean learning opportunities). Are turners making that many pens with custom lengths?  I'd love to experiment, just point me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 5, 2011)

Dave the tubes, if you cast would allow you make up blanks to sell without having to buy the whole pen kit. If you want to make custom pens or a custom length on a pen. It used to be almost impossible to get extra 10.5 (sierra) tubes at all, in  standard length and 10in tubes were none existant in 10.5. Exotics now carries alot for the tubes for replacement and casting purposes but they are not 10 inches long.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 5, 2011)

Dave Turner said:


> Sorry to intrude here, but I'm not entirely clear on what people use these tubes for (other than an occasional replacement tube for mistakes - I mean learning opportunities). Are turners making that many pens with custom lengths?  I'd love to experiment, just point me in the right direction. Thanks.





mredburn said:


> Dave the tubes, if you cast would allow you make up blanks to sell without having to buy the whole pen kit. If you want to make custom pens or a custom length on a pen. It used to be almost impossible to get extra 10.5 (sierra) tubes at all, in  standard length and 10in tubes were none existant in 10.5. Exotics now carries alot for the tubes for replacement and casting purposes but they are not 10 inches long.



Thanks Mike


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 5, 2011)

Well guys and gals:  This is not looking to good to be a reality since they require 300 of each.  Follow the link to see the counts.

http://www.gulfcoastpens.com/10in_Tube_Group_buy.html

I will leave it till the end of the week and hopefully it makes.

If you want to change the quantity send me a PM.

Thanks,


----------



## mokol (Jul 6, 2011)

i will take 10 Sierra,s


----------



## vallealbert (Jul 6, 2011)

I will take 10 extra Sierra tubes too.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 9, 2011)

Well it looks there is not enough interest to come even close to the minimum that dayacom requires.  Thanks you, but I guess I will have to try other options.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 9, 2011)

thats too bad, as many people that are members on here, that more aren't interested.


----------

